# Bei JDOM Element XPath ermitteln



## fsmarine (24. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, ich suche verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit bei JDOM zu einem Object des Types Element den XPath zu ermitteln

Also NICHT von XPath -> Element sondern andersherum Element -> XPath


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

welchen Pfad willst die denn mit XPath modellieren? Den Pfad vom Root zu einem beliebigen Element kann man von dem Element aus sehr einfach bauen...
einfach die Parent-Elemente ablaufen und die in den Pfad legen.

Relativ zu einem anderen Elemente das nicht in der Hierarchie übergeordnet ist ist zwar schwieriger aber auch machbar.

Gruß Tom


----------



## fsmarine (24. Februar 2008)

zum root hin stimmt schon...

na ja... dann mache ich das wirklich mit den parents...

danke nochmals ...

Wenn du mir soweiter hilfst werde ich noch dein größter Fan ...


----------



## fsmarine (25. Februar 2008)

Verbessere... das geht nur umständlich, weil man das root.child[index] berücksichtigen muss


----------

